# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  El agua de Oviedo se encuentra entre las más saladas del país

## Embalses

La Voz de Asturias

El agua de Oviedo presenta unos índices de sal que deben tener en cuenta los consumidores hipertensos, según un estudio sobre la calidad del servicio de abastecimiento que publica la revista Medicina Clínica
. En el estudio se han analizado el contenido de calcio, magnesio y sodio del agua en 492 poblaciones y en 122 marcas embotelladas .

Los índices registrados en el municipio son similares a los de Santa Cruz de Tenerife o Barcelona --procedente del Llobregat-- y el estudio concluye también que Valladolid y Albacete son las capitales con
mayores concentraciones de calcio en su red de abastecimiento. Según el estudio el agua ovetense tiene 61 miligramos de calcio por litro, 8,5 de magnesio y 87,9 de sodio mientras que Barcelona, Albacete, Valladolid, Valencia y Castellón presentan más de 120 miligramos de calcio por litro, lo que supone el 20 por ciento de lo aconsejado. Avila, Segovia, Córdoba y Huelva tienen menos de 15 miligramos --se considera de mineralización baja--
mientras que las aguas de Burgos, Coruña (16), Orense (28), Murcia y Málaga (25) y Santa Cruz de Tenerife (31) están entre las aguas con menos calcio. Pamplona, Alicante y Valladolid son las capitales con mayor contenido en magnesio, aconsejado contra la cardiopatía isquémica, la arritmia, la muerte súbita y la enfermedad cerebrovascular-, por lo que la ingesta de un litro de agua supone entre el 30 y el 57 por ciento de las recomendaciones diarias.

La ingesta de agua, concluye el análisis, puede suponer una importante fuente de calcio y magnesio que, en algunos casos, aporta las cantidades recomendadas diarias de estos minerales, pero puede también exceder las dosis aconsejadas de sodio. Los autores del estudio --Angeles Martínez Ferrer, Pilar Peris, Raquel Reyes y Nuria Guañabens, del Hospital Clínico y la Universidad de Barcelona-- explican que el agua ideal debería ser rica en calcio y magnesio (minerales cuya ingesta es normalmente inferior a lo requerido) y baja en sal (ya que la población sobrepasa generalmente lo recomendado). En un 33 por ciento de las ciudades analizadas, el agua tenía una concentración de calcio de más de 100 miligramos por litro; en dos era mayor de 200 (Caspe y Sagunto) y en Albox (Almería) superaba los 337 miligramos de calcio y los 315 de magnesio.
Respecto al agua embotellada, los autores del estudio destacan las concentraciones de sodio y en algunas
se han observado cantidades superiores a los 1.000 o incluso 2.000 miligramos por litro.
También presentan altos contenidos en calcio (superior incluso a los 500 miligramos) y magnesio.

La tarifa de agua en el municipio se encuentra entre las más bajas de España, según un estudio elaborado por la Federación de Consumidores en Acción (Facua) en 28 ciudades distintas. El estudio revela que para un consumo mensual de 10.000 litros de agua de un cliente doméstico, el importe medio en España ascendió en el año 2008 a 11,03 euros más IVA y en el caso de Oviedo, el importe para este consumo de 10.000 litros de agua al mes se sitúa en 7,50 euros, habitualmente el que tiene el 78 % de los usuarios domésticos del municipio.

----------

